# New timeshare in Moab, UT



## CO skier (Feb 20, 2019)

Moab, UT is one of my favorite vacation destinations.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/moonrise-near-moab-ut.246351/#post-1927196

I saw some earth moving operations next door to the Holiday Inn Express where I was staying on a recent visit.  Investigating revealed it to be the much-anticipated new WorldMark resort.

There is not a timeshare in the Moab area, so this is posted in the Western States forum to reach a wider audience than the more specialized WorldMark subforum.

The resort will be conveniently located about a 5-minute drive south of the entrance to Arches NP and about a 5-minute drive north of the Moab town center.  The best views are to the west, and the Colorado River canyon to the southwest in particular.

There is a large City Market grocery store in Moab, and a wide selection of restaurants.

WM Moab is sure to be the envy of other timeshare developers.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2019)

Wow! That is great! Now- after our first trip to the other side of the state this Sept., we can now look forward to going back to see the other side and have a good place to stay! I know some Worldmark owners we can rent from!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 20, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Wow! That is great! Now- after our first trip to the other side of the state this Sept., we can now look forward to going back to see the other side and have a good place to stay! I know some Worldmark owners we can rent from!



Just to warn you the cost of renting from a WMTC Owner may go up. Last September Management instituted a Guest Certificate. The cost of the Guest Certificate is $99 if done Online and $129 if done by telephone. The Rules are draconian. If there are any changes - change name of Guest, add a day, drop a day, etc then a new Guest Certificate is needed.

WMTC Owners have been keeping track of this development for about a year.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 20, 2019)

The location of this new WorldMark will definitely make it a popular resort - and I believe it's the only timeshare game in town.  Moab is such a great place.  With two National Parks just up the road, and several State Parks and Recreational Areas nearby, Eastern Utah will remain on my own list.  I've been there several times, and will gladly visit there again.  

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2019)

I sure hope the decide to dual brand the resort.  Many of the new resorts have inventory in both WM and Wyn.  I know I would appreciate that as Club Pass is a joke. I am glad I have it in a pinch, but I would much rather have wyndham inventory directly instead.


----------



## Crafty71 (Feb 21, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Just to warn you the cost of renting from a WMTC Owner may go up. Last September Management instituted a Guest Certificate. The cost of the Guest Certificate is $99 if done Online and $129 if done by telephone. The Rules are draconian. If there are any changes - change name of Guest, add a day, drop a day, etc then a new Guest Certificate is needed.



Welcome to my (Wyndham) world...

Cheers!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2019)

I bet the points needed to make a reservation here will be very high. Can't wait to get the Jeep up there. Moab wheelin is on my to do list.

Bill

https://s22.q4cdn.com/457996430/fil...-Utah-And-Expansion-In-Scottsdale-Arizona.pdf



> Upon planned completion of the proposed resort in late 2020, the new Moab property is expected to feature more than 150 well-appointed condo-style units including one-, two- and three-bedroom suites for WorldMark by Wyndham owners and guests visiting the beautiful destination of Moab, Utah, gateway to two of America's most stunning national parks. The resort will also feature WorldMark Presidential suites, featuring larger two-, three-, and four-bedroom suites with enhanced amenities.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I bet the points needed to make a reservation here will be very high. Can't wait to get the Jeep up there. Moab wheelin is on my to do list.
> 
> Bill
> 
> https://s22.q4cdn.com/457996430/fil...-Utah-And-Expansion-In-Scottsdale-Arizona.pdf



Let me know when you go, Bill.  I'll bring my Jeep and we can make a party of it! 

Dave


----------



## chemteach (Feb 22, 2019)

So glad I purchased Worldmark this year!!!  I LOVE Arches NP.  I wonder if any developers will ever build anything near Bryce Canyon.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Let me know when you go, Bill.  I'll bring my Jeep and we can make a party of it!
> 
> Dave



Sounds like a plan Dave.  

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 22, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I sure hope the decide to dual brand the resort.  Many of the new resorts have inventory in both WM and Wyn.  I know I would appreciate that as Club Pass is a joke. I am glad I have it in a pinch, but I would much rather have wyndham inventory directly instead.


Initial indications are it is WM only.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2019)

chemteach said:


> So glad I purchased Worldmark this year!!!  I LOVE Arches NP.  I wonder if any developers will ever build anything near Bryce Canyon.



Is there enough other activities near Bryce to sustain a timeshare there?  My recollection is that restaurants or shopping are pretty limited, outside the Park.  Bryce is amazing, but after the sun goes down - then what?  (Not saying I wouldn't support a t/s there, just trying to be practical.)

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Feb 22, 2019)

> Bryce is amazing, but after the sun goes down - then what? (Not saying I wouldn't support a t/s there, just trying to be practical.)


I think a cool resort would then focus its activities on things after-dark...like bonfires, storytelling, movie nights, karaoke, improv sessions, enrichment lectures, etc. You could do some fun things that would be inexpensive and relatively to organize, and family friendly.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 22, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there enough other activities near Bryce to sustain a timeshare there?  My recollection is that restaurants or shopping are pretty limited, outside the Park.  Bryce is amazing, but after the sun goes down - then what?  (Not saying I wouldn't support a t/s there, just trying to be practical.)
> 
> Dave


You do have a point - but there is so much to do during the day - the evenings you can just relax...  I have visited Bryce and the surroundings about 5 times in the last 2 decades.  I just love it there.  I usually go in the summer, but I visited in March last year, and it was beautiful!!  Snow in the canyon.  And so many nearby slot canyons and other state and national parks to visit.  I get zonked out by evening, and am happy to just lay back and rest so that I am ready to experience another day of hiking...


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2019)

Dave hits on a key point... while West Yellowstone is a high demand summer reservation, it is drag on the system during the off-season. Bryce would be a little better... but of the same ilk.

Some of areas that are timeshare “deserts” are so a reason.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 23, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Is there enough other activities near Bryce to sustain a timeshare there?  My recollection is that restaurants or shopping are pretty limited, outside the Park.  Bryce is amazing, but after the sun goes down - then what?  (Not saying I wouldn't support a t/s there, just trying to be practical.)
> 
> Dave



Capital Reef is not far from there I think.

They could have some low key activities in the evening and maybe a small convenience store and pub. People will be tired after being out all day hiking or whatever.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 23, 2019)

From Capital Reef to Bryce Canyon it is about 115 to120 miles depending on the route. But it is small 2 lane state roads. Goggle Maps estimates 2.25 to 2.5 hours depending on the route. 4 years ago in June we used primarily state roads to go from Park City to Capital Reef to Bryce Cannon to Zion to St George. We did not drive through Bryce Canyon. We stopped along the highway in many places and in Capital Reef. It was an absolute beautiful drive but a long day. We just needed to get to St George but decided to take the scenic routes.


----------



## iowateach (Feb 23, 2019)

This is a little off topic, but I have been planning a trip this fall to hit all the parks in Utah. It’s been more than ten years since I’ve been through some of them. I will be traveling alone and would appreciate suggestions for the best, relatively inexpensive places to stay. Also, is there one route better than another? In the past, I have traveled through this area on the way to some place else. This time I want to concentrate on the parks. Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2019)

iowateach said:


> This is a little off topic, but I have been planning a trip this fall to hit all the parks in Utah. It’s been more than ten years since I’ve been through some of them. I will be traveling alone and would appreciate suggestions for the best, relatively inexpensive places to stay. Also, is there one route better than another? In the past, I have traveled through this area on the way to some place else. This time I want to concentrate on the parks. Thanks!



You have a great question, but I think your post deserves its own thread.  You are talking about a wide area, and things can easily get derailed. I'd suggest you ask the Moderators to move your post.  Have fun on your trip - there is MUCH to be seen.  I hope you won't be in a rush.  

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Feb 23, 2019)

chemteach said:


> So glad I purchased Worldmark this year!!!  I LOVE Arches NP.  I wonder if any developers will ever build anything near Bryce Canyon.


A points timeshare in Brian Head, UT would make sense to offer less than a week stay.  I think there may be one or two weeks timeshares there.  Skiing in winter, only an hour from Bryce Canyon and surrounding area in the other three seasons, and close to Cedar City, UT.


----------



## Normita (Feb 23, 2019)

We rented a 2 BR unit at Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head from an owner on VRBO.  She rented us 8 nights, so they must have a points system or something similar.


----------



## Oreo2 (Feb 24, 2019)

iowateach said:


> This is a little off topic, but I have been planning a trip this fall to hit all the parks in Utah. It’s been more than ten years since I’ve been through some of them. I will be traveling alone and would appreciate suggestions for the best, relatively inexpensive places to stay. Also, is there one route better than another? In the past, I have traveled through this area on the way to some place else. This time I want to concentrate on the parks. Thanks!


I visited there about nine months ago and exchanged into a timeshare in St. George for a week.  I then did day trips to Zion, Bryce, and my favorite Capital Reef.  I wanted to also go to Goblin Canyon and Snow Canyon but didn't have time.  The second week, I camped a few nights (Blanding) and went to Arches, Canyonlands, Monument Valley etc.  In my opinion, a must see are the Antelope Slot Canyons in Page Arizona - about 160 miles from St. George, Utah.  You need to make reservations ahead of time for those but are well worth it.  They were the highlight of the trip - and the trip was full of highlights!  Enjoy!  I would love to go to that area again.  You could spend days at Zion alone.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 24, 2019)

Oreo2 said:


> I visited there about nine months ago and exchanged into a timeshare in St. George for a week.  I then did day trips to Zion, Bryce, and my favorite Capital Reef.  I wanted to also go to Goblin Canyon and Snow Canyon but didn't have time.  The second week, I camped a few nights (Blanding) and went to Arches, Canyonlands, Monument Valley etc.  In my opinion, a must see are the Antelope Slot Canyons in Page Arizona - about 160 miles from St. George, Utah.  You need to make reservations ahead of time for those but are well worth it.  They were the highlight of the trip - and the trip was full of highlights!  Enjoy!  I would love to go to that area again.  You could spend days at Zion alone.




Isn't Capital Reef far from St. George?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 24, 2019)

On a good day it is about 3.5 hours from St George to Capital Reef one way. Even further if you take the scenic route.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 26, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> On a good day it is about 3.5 hours from St George to Capital Reef one way. Even further if you take the scenic route.



And you did that on one day to and from St. George? Wow! The round trip drive is a whole day affair.

How far is it then, from Springdale?


----------



## K2Quick (Feb 26, 2019)

I think a great location for a timeshare in Utah would be Kanab.  From there, you're 90 minutes or less to Zion, Bryce Canyon, the Grand Canyon North Rim, and Lake Powell.  It would be a nice complement to the Moab / St. George timeshares for those wanting to hit multiple along a route.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 26, 2019)

I love Moab area so having a WorldMark timeshare there would be fabulous!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 26, 2019)

We stayed in Kanab for 4 nights in 2017. Rented a new 3 BR house for ~$100 a night from AirBnB. I can do without a timeshare there


----------



## CO skier (Mar 21, 2019)

These are the current units planned for WM Moab.  (55 Two-Bedroom units, one third of the resort -- nice.)

27 … Studios

6 ….. Studio Penthouse

12 ... One-Bedroom

3 .... One-Bedroom Penthouse

55 … Two-Bedroom

6 ….. Two-Bedroom Penthouse

10 ... Three-Bedroom

2 …… Three-Bedroom Penthouse

17 …. One-Bedroom Presidential

7 …… Two-Bedroom Presidential

8 …. Three-Bedroom Presidential

6 .… Four-Bedroom Presidential


159 Total Units, all WorldMark by Wyndham.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 8, 2019)

CO skier said:


> These are the current units planned for WM Moab.  (55 Two-Bedroom units, one third of the resort -- nice.)
> 
> 27 … Studios
> 
> ...



When are they available.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 8, 2019)

Not for a couple years.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 8, 2019)

tompalm said:


> When are they available.


"late 2020" according to the press release.

https://www.wyndhamdestinations.com/news-media/press-releases/wyndham-destinations-set-for-further-growth-with-planned-new-resort

Just in time for the off-season, which might not be a bad thing.  Maybe I will be able to book into a brand new resort using Bonus Time.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks. 2020 works for me. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 8, 2019)

CO skier said:


> A points timeshare in Brian Head, UT would make sense to offer less than a week stay.  I think there may be one or two weeks timeshares there.  Skiing in winter, only an hour from Bryce Canyon and surrounding area in the other three seasons, and close to Cedar City, UT.


Cedar Breaks Lodge in Brian Head is a DRI timeshare and they do rent units to the public there.  There are many privately owned condos in Brian Head that owners also rent out, and there’s also a nice Best Western Hotel there.


----------

